# I usually don’t mind DD fast food orders



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

but wtf all that for one combo? Now I have to go in. It’s like he’s begging me to **** with his order

O wonderful they don’t have packets here

Nm they had them behind the counter

Interesting, the pay is over $9 so I figured he tipped already

Got a $5 cash tip and learned a valuable lesson. Roy’s has Pre made Fixins cups so I actually could have gone through the drive through. They might have spit in the food but I’m not the one eating so it’s ok


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

These were left over instructions from the previous order. This looks to be a Taco Bell order.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

The pay was over $9 because you have to do it all order and pay


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> The pay was over $9 because you have to do it all order and pay


Yea I was less than a mile from the restaurant so I figured it would be a little less. They make it impossible to figure out if the customer tipped


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I had one those for El Pollo Loco. 1 combo, dude wanted 15 avocado salsa cups. EPL expects dashers to fill up salsa cups and drinks just like customers, so I go through drive thru now, **** them, faster anyways. I arrived and lectured him on how the restaurant actually charges about $4 for bigger sides of salsa, and that he's welcome to order one next time, seeing as the restaurant was not willing to accommodate that much free salsa for just one meal.. which really means, they aren't going to fill those salsas and I also am not going to do that.

While I was there, the manager actually said to me, as if I should give a shit, "Just so you know, he sent the last driver back to get his salsa.".

I'm like, "Yeah, that's not going to happen."

uberboy1212 Did they actually tip you in cash?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> I had one those for El Pollo Loco. 1 combo, dude wanted 15 avocado salsa cups. EPL expects dashers to fill up salsa cups and drinks just like customers, so I go through drive thru now, @@@@ them, faster anyways. I arrived and lectured him on how the restaurant actually charges about $4 for bigger sides of salsa, and that he's welcome to order one next time, seeing as the restaurant was not willing to accommodate that much free salsa for just one meal.. which really means, they aren't going to fill those salsas and I also am not going to do that.
> 
> While I was there, the manager actually said to me, as if I should give a shit, "Just so you know, he sent the last driver back to get his salsa.".
> 
> ...


Yea he tipped $5 cash. He said it didnt make sense to tip before receiving the order


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Hate hate hate delivery instructions that ask for extras/condiments because I don't see that until I'm in the car and moving.

I educate these people on how to get what they want without asking it of the driver who can't because he's already three streets away from the restaurant.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

occupant said:


> Hate hate hate delivery instructions that ask for extras/condiments because I don't see that until I'm in the car and moving.
> 
> I educate these people on how to get what they want without asking it of the driver who can't because he's already three streets away from the restaurant.


Easily one of the most annoying things about DD. Customers always putting food requests under dropoff instructions. Plus instructions from previous orders


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just got this one. It only shows the first sentence until you tap and open the text window. I didn’t bother checking to see what the rest said and wound up knocking/ringing doorbell/calling. He started knocking back on the door and sends me a text to check my instructions. I tried to explain the situation through text but I’ll prob get a negative rating for this


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Customer doesn't want to open the door to keep their pet ferrets from getting out.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I've had where they request no bell, no knock, to text after I'm off their property because of "nervous dogs". Guess they can do this for DD orders but not for the mailman, milkman, solicitors, package delivery, or anyone else approaching their door so exactly what is the point? If dog is going to pee on the floor from anxiety, it's going to happen whether I knock or not. Just walking up to the door it's on the couch just pissing away. Close your blinds!

How about Wednesday at noon when all the tornado sirens get tested? How about if an ambulance parks across the street to pick up a dying neighbor? Are they going to yell at the ambulance driver to shut his noise up?

Entitled customers can eat a barrel of dirty underwear.


----------

